# Nikon D3200 and a Aperlite YH-700n



## mgblunt (Oct 14, 2015)

If someone can help me with this it would be great,,I have a Nikon D3200 and I bought a Aperlite YH-700n flash the instructions are at best not good so what I need to figure out is how to set the flash to "high speed sync" there is a button that is suppose to toggle between high speed sync/curtains curtain synchronization but no matter how I set this my camera will not allow a shutter speed over 1/200. When I push this button all I can see on the display is a three arrow symbol flash on and off as I toggle so is there something I'm missing I have tried manual settings shutter priority and everything in between?


----------



## Alexr25 (Oct 14, 2015)

To use high speed sync both the flash unit and the camera must be able to support that feature. I have no idea whether the Aperlite YH-700n supports HSS but I do know that neither the D3XXX nor the D5XXX range of Nikon cameras support high speed sync. So the simple answer is it can't be done with your camera.


----------



## mgblunt (Oct 15, 2015)

Alexr25 said:


> To use high speed sync both the flash unit and the camera must be able to support that feature. I have no idea whether the Aperlite YH-700n supports HSS but I do know that neither the D3XXX nor the D5XXX range of Nikon cameras support high speed sync. So the simple answer is it can't be done with your camera.


Thanks for the response I guess I'll be upgrading my camera soon.


----------

